# Car Forums > General Car/Bike Talk >  Electric Pickup Truck MEGATHREAD

## Buster

I think my next vehicle to replace the Ridgeline is going to be some version of an electric pickup. I'm two years into my RL, and it's pretty perfect for my application, so I'm not expecting to replace it soon. The problem is that it seems you need to plan a year or two in advance to actually replace vehicles nowadays.

An electric truck would work great for me even though I dont care much about the performance and efficiency.

1. No need for towing (which sounds like either a boat or camping...ick)
2. Not my primary vehicle, so no concerns over long trips
3. the idea of an EV platform seems best suited to people who need "city" trucks instead of real truck needs
4. frunk

I like the Hummer actually, although I don't think I would buy it because of the interior cheepness and rattles from the pointless glass roof. Everything about the Hummer seems awesome to me.





The Rivian by all accounts is awesome.





I actually like the idea of the new Silverado, and I might enquire about an allocation. If it's going to be a feeding frenzy for these things, then I can't be bothered. But may as well see what's going on.

----------


## Buster

Just noticed there is an upcoming Sierra Denali equivalent. Hmmmm.

https://www.gmccanada.ca/en/electric/sierra-ev

----------


## killramos

If I didn’t know better I’d swear buster is considering buying a full sized pickup truck.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe it's because I work next to a Ford place, but I see more Lightnings than everything else combined. 
I have not spent a single minute evaluating the various electric trucks however.

----------


## Buster

> If I didn’t know better I’d swear buster is considering buying a full sized pickup truck.



Id prefer it if they were a bit smaller, but the four wheel steering could be a have changer

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maverick too small? Is that electric?

- - - Updated - - -

E-transit /endthread

----------


## Buster

One of the advantages of the RL is efficient packaging in and not being body on frame. I think the new EVs will have similar benefits.

----------


## killramos

Rivian or Hummer maybe.

Lightning or Denali I doubt it

----------


## Darkane

Maybe electric tacoma?

Are you up for being a Toyota Bro, Bro?

https://www.motortrend.com/news/futu...ric-truck/amp/

----------


## killramos

I don’t hate that

----------


## Buster

Id for sure buy a tacoma... But it would have to be a big improvement in the current gen in all of the other areas as well. The Tacoma is underwhelming.

----------


## Darkane

> Id for sure buy a tacoma... But it would have to be a big improvement in the current gen in all of the other areas as well. The Tacoma is underwhelming.



I think an electric 1/3 ton is the sweet spot.

The new Ranger lightning might be exactly what I’m looking for. Tow 8k in a pinch, frunk, 500hp yadayada

----------


## Buster

> I think an electric 1/3 ton is the sweet spot.
> 
> The new Ranger lightning might be exactly what I’m looking for. Tow 8k in a pinch, frunk, 500hp yadayada



I think you're right.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> The new Ranger lightning might be exactly what I’m looking for. Tow 8k in a pinch, frunk, 500hp yadayada



You're making a lot of assumptions on a vehicle that hasn't even been announced yet.

----------


## gmc72

Out of the three videos you posted, I like the Rivian the best. The Hummer screams "LOOK AT ME!!", and by all accounts the Silverado is HUGE!! Everything I've seen about the Rivian is very positive. There was a recall about some suspension bolts not being torqued correctly, but that has been handled from what I can see.

The biggest problem that I see with electric vehicles is the charging infrastructure, but if it's for just around town, it shouldn't be a problem.

----------


## Buster

> Out of the three videos you posted, I like the Rivian the best. The Hummer screams "LOOK AT ME!!", and by all accounts the Silverado is HUGE!! Everything I've seen about the Rivian is very positive. There was a recall about some suspension bolts not being torqued correctly, but that has been handled from what I can see.
> 
> The biggest problem that I see with electric vehicles is the charging infrastructure, but if it's for just around town, it shouldn't be a problem.



If I were to look at my historical use which is: city truck and mountain biking, with a very rare road trip that can be planned around...then yeah and electric truck makes a lot of sense. I do WFH most of the time, so the fuel savings won't amortize for me, but the features are the attraction.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

A.) Is this a shadow, or some Photoshop error?



B.) Is this the _Willy Pickton, Dead Hooker Storage Edition_?

----------


## Darkane

> You're making a lot of assumptions on a vehicle that hasn't even been announced yet.



Guaranteed they’re making a small electric. That was announced, they just didn’t call it a ranger - yet.

----------


## JustinL

I have a friend with a Rivian and it truly is amazing according to him. 

But I am truly shocked that Buster is contemplating a "laptop battery sled" after years of complaining about them.

----------


## killramos

Got to get around somehow.

----------


## Buster

> I have a friend with a Rivian and it truly is amazing according to him. 
> 
> But I am truly shocked that Buster is contemplating a "laptop battery sled" after years of complaining about them.



My complaints have always been that this process turns what once was a cool part of our lives (cars) into strictly utilitarian appliances. But it's great if you are in the market for a utilitarian appliance. EVs have basically ruined the performance car market and the technology really is better suited to something like a city truck.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Guaranteed they’re making a small electric. That was announced, they just didn’t call it a ranger - yet.



I meant more of the specs. They are definitely making an EV Ranger, but they're not going to let it compete with the F150 Lightning. My bet would be smaller motors (like 250hp, 350tq) for better range, and tow rating of 5k or under. Still a very useful city truck that could carry a couch, or dirt bike though.

----------


## Darkane

> I meant more of the specs. They are definitely making an EV Ranger, but they're not going to let it compete with the F150 Lightning. My bet would be smaller motors (like 250hp, 350tq) for better range, and tow rating of 5k or under. Still a very useful city truck that could carry a couch, or dirt bike though.



I hear you, and the specs you mentioned will be suited for the Maverick EV - with probably 4K towing. 

Current ranger tows 7500, I can’t see them dropping to 5k. Never know though, you could be right. 

All I can say is the lightning will be upgraded in a big way for the next Gen truck due in 2026, (27MY). 

Edit: removed some towing numbers. Had the silly cyber truck in my head.

----------

